# international oder deutsch ?



## wiesenfurz (8 Nov. 2011)

Welche Leute seht Ihr lieber international oder deutsch ?


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2011)

bevor du was postet solltest du dir das Forum mal genauer anschauen 
Hier gehören nur Bilder rein und keine Umfragen 
*
verschoben*


----------



## steven91 (8 Nov. 2011)

international

deutsche eher weniger


----------



## krawutz (9 Nov. 2011)

Was soll denn bei einer Umfrage das Nackt-Icon ?


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Nov. 2011)

Bei schönen Frauen interessiert mich deren Nationalität überhaupt nicht!


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Deutsch


----------

